# Need help with appetizers..making ahead of time



## lyndalou (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

Next Sunday, 2/17 I am having a party for my DH's b'day. It will be at one o'clock in the afternoon. This is so folks can come right over after church services. We live in a kind of rural area, and it's a "schlep" to get to my house.

Anyway, among other things, I will be serving a mushroom pate, hummus, stuffed grape leaves.My home is small , so I am serving things that people don't have to sit at a table to eat.I would like to prepare these items 2-3 days in advance. Do you think they will hold well?
Any info will be greatly appreciated.
Lyndalou


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm not very familiar with pates, but the hummus and stuffed grape leaves will hold up fine. I make hummus regularly, especially in the summer, and it's best if the flavors have time to meld. For the stuffed grape leaves, this site says they can be refrigerated for several days: Stuffed Grape Leaves with Mixed Ground Meat and Rice - Greek Recipe for Dolmathakia me Kima


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 7, 2008)

Hummus, yes. Dolmades, yes. As for the mushroom pate, I would worry about it getting too wet. Might want to hold on that one.

just my $.02


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 7, 2008)

How do you make the pate? I make some stuff from mushrooms and it can hold on for few days just fine.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 7, 2008)

London broil sliced VERY thin.  Marinate in some red wine, Worcestershire, garlic, and olive oil for a day before cooking.  This can definitely be prepared in advance.  Make a mayo-based spread (think Bearnaise ingredients) with shallots, a bit of sour cream, horseradish, tarragon, a bit of white vinegar, salt, pepper, and serve on an assortment of rolls.

You might want to peruse the Appetizer Forum also.  It's loaded with great stuff.  Also, check out the Special Events sub forum - good ideas there too!


----------



## wysiwyg (Feb 8, 2008)

lyndalou,
Do you like veggies alla vinaigrette?  They can also be prepared in advance, I particularly enjoy eggplant vinaigrette.
Vittello tonnato is also a great dish, similar to the one kitchenelf described.
Shallots caramelized with honey on sherry with sherry vinegar are also easy and tasty.
Let me know if you want the recipes, I don't know how to attach files to notes here.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 8, 2008)

figs or dried apricots, stuffed with mascarpone or cream cheese, then drizzled with lavendar honey are wonderful. Add some toasted nuts to the cheese. That's my fav.Another goodie is artichoke bottoms stuffued with a fish mousse.Cucumber slices topped with crab..
kadesma


----------



## lyndalou (Feb 8, 2008)

Thank you all for some great ideas. I already planned to make a beef tenderloin for sandwiches with pickled red onions and a horseradish dip.

Charlie D, I cook the mushrooms in butter along with garlic,onions,and spices. They are cooked until they are fairly dry and cool it.
Then I finely chop nuts in a food processor and add enough olive oil to make a paste. Combine with mushroom mixture  taste for seasonings and refrigerate. I bring it to room temp beore serving. 

Will it hold for a day or two, do you think?

Thanks again, everyone.

Lynda


----------



## *amy* (Feb 8, 2008)

lyndalou said:


> Hi
> 
> Next Sunday, 2/17 I am having a party for my DH's b'day. It will be at one o'clock in the afternoon. This is so folks can come right over after church services. We live in a kind of rural area, and it's a "schlep" to get to my house.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds yum.  Think you should be okay with the pate & hummus.  I would try to make it the morning of - if not possible, the day before & put in tupperware/closed containers.  Have not had any experience w stuffed grape leaves, but think it would be best prepared the day of.  Just my opinion.  Have a great party.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 9, 2008)

How about mini meatballs? Served on pinsticks. Can be prepared up to 1 or 2 days in advance and kept in the fridge, until ready to bake or grill.


----------



## ella/TO (Feb 9, 2008)

I make the pate with green beans. Frozen, or canned, or fresh.....cook the frozen or fresh until slightly soft. Use either walnuts or pecans, do them up in the Cuisinart until they are almost a paste. Carmelize some onions in canola oil. Set aside to cool....couple of hard boiled eggs, cooled. Put everything into the Cuisinart on top of the nuts, and let the mixture come smooth. Add lots of salt and pepper.....Eureka, mock chopped liver!!!...Stays for a few days in the fridge.


----------



## Mac-n-Cheese! (Feb 11, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f7/creamy-caramelized-onion-crostini-40804.html

You can make the topping a day or two ahead, the flavor will be even better.


----------

